# Email empfang nicht möglich mit Dovecot Postfix und Postfixadmin



## Feanta (5. Juli 2013)

Hi leute,

*EDIT: Bin ein Schritt weiter die Supportdomain da funktioniert das Empfangen von externen Emailanbietern allerdings nicht bei den zusätzlich gebuchten Domains.  **Habe soeben gesehen es heißt <info@beispiel.de>: unknown user: "info" unter  Thunderbird heißt er aber info@beispiel.der der User und in der DB  ebenfalls, nur weiss ich nicht wie ich das beheben soll.


*ich dreh so langsam echt am Rad, zuerst ging alles und nun geht der Email empfang wieder nicht und habe keine Ahnung warum bitte echt um Hilfe -.-

Habe hier ein Debian Wheezy laufen mit Dovecot, Postfix und Postfixadmin Erhalte die Meldung Recipient address rejected: *User unknown in virtual alias table* wenn ich eine Mail auf meine Email senden möchte.

Wenn noch was benötigt wird einfach Bescheid geben, möchte es gelöst bekommen.

Meine main.cf lautet:


```
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name (Debian/GNU)
biff = no

# appending .domain is the MUA's job.
append_dot_mydomain = no


readme_directory = no

# TLS parameters
smtpd_tls_cert_file = /etc/postfix/sslcert/mailserver.crt
smtpd_tls_key_file = /etc/postfix/sslcert/mailserver.key
smtpd_use_tls = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtpd_scache
smtp_tls_session_cache_database = btree:${data_directory}/smtp_scache

myhostname = host.de
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
mydestination =  $mydomain, localhost, localhost.localdomain
local_recipient_maps = $virtual_mailbox_maps
relayhost =
mailbox_size_limit = 0
recipient_delimiter = +
inet_interfaces = all
smtpd_sasl_local_domain =
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated,permit_mynetworks,reject_unauth_destination
smtpd_tls_auth_only = no
smtp_use_tls = yes
smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes
smtpd_tls_loglevel = 1
smtpd_tls_received_header = yes
smtpd_tls_session_cache_timeout = 3600s
tls_random_source = dev:/dev/urandom
myorigin = /etc/mailname

# a bit more spam protection
disable_vrfy_command = yes


# Authentification
smtpd_sasl_type=dovecot
smtpd_sasl_path=private/auth_dovecot
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_authenticated_header = yes
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

proxy_read_maps = $local_recipient_maps $mydestination $virtual_alias_maps $virtual_alias_domains $virtual_mailbox_maps $virtual_mailbox_domains $relay_recipient_maps $relay_domains $canonical_maps $sender_canonical_maps $recipient_canonical_maps $relocated_maps $transport_maps $mynetworks $smtpd_sender_login_maps

smtpd_sender_login_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_sender_login_maps.cf

smtpd_sender_restrictions = reject_authenticated_sender_login_mismatch
        reject_unknown_sender_domain

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated
        permit_mynetworks
        reject_unauth_destination


# Virtual mailboxes
virtual_alias_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_alias_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_base = /var/vmail/
virtual_mailbox_domains = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_domains_maps.cf
virtual_mailbox_limit = 112400000
virtual_mailbox_maps = proxy:mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps.cf
virtual_minimum_uid = 104
virtual_transport = virtual
virtual_uid_maps = static:5000
virtual_gid_maps = static:5000
virtual_transport = dovecot
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
```
hier ist meine master.cf

```
#
# Postfix master process configuration file.  For details on the format
# of the file, see the master(5) manual page (command: "man 5 master").
#
# Do not forget to execute "postfix reload" after editing this file.
#
# ==========================================================================
# service type  private unpriv  chroot  wakeup  maxproc command + args
#               (yes)   (yes)   (yes)   (never) (100)
# ==========================================================================
smtp      inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd

#  -o syslog_name=postfix/submission
#  -o smtpd_tls_security_level=encrypt
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
smtps     inet  n       -       -       -       -       smtpd
   -o smtpd_tls_wrappermode=yes
#  -o syslog_name=postfix/smtps
#  -o smtpd_sasl_auth_enable=yes
#  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=permit_sasl_authenticated,reject
#  -o milter_macro_daemon_name=ORIGINATING
#628       inet  n       -       -       -       -       qmqpd
pickup    fifo  n       -       -       60      1       pickup
cleanup   unix  n       -       -       -       0       cleanup
qmgr      fifo  n       -       n       300     1       qmgr
#qmgr     fifo  n       -       n       300     1       oqmgr
tlsmgr    unix  -       -       -       1000?   1       tlsmgr
rewrite   unix  -       -       -       -       -       trivial-rewrite
bounce    unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
defer     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
trace     unix  -       -       -       -       0       bounce
verify    unix  -       -       -       -       1       verify
flush     unix  n       -       -       1000?   0       flush
proxymap  unix  -       -       n       -       -       proxymap
proxywrite unix -       -       n       -       1       proxymap
smtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
relay     unix  -       -       -       -       -       smtp
#       -o smtp_helo_timeout=5 -o smtp_connect_timeout=5
showq     unix  n       -       -       -       -       showq
error     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
retry     unix  -       -       -       -       -       error
discard   unix  -       -       -       -       -       discard
local     unix  -       n       n       -       -       local
virtual   unix  -       n       n       -       -       virtual
lmtp      unix  -       -       -       -       -       lmtp
anvil     unix  -       -       -       -       1       anvil
scache    unix  -       -       -       -       1       scache
#
# ====================================================================
# Interfaces to non-Postfix software. Be sure to examine the manual
# pages of the non-Postfix software to find out what options it wants.
#
# Many of the following services use the Postfix pipe(8) delivery
# agent.  See the pipe(8) man page for information about ${recipient}
# and other message envelope options.
# ====================================================================
#
# maildrop. See the Postfix MAILDROP_README file for details.
# Also specify in main.cf: maildrop_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
maildrop  unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail argv=/usr/bin/maildrop -d ${recipient}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Recent Cyrus versions can use the existing "lmtp" master.cf entry.
#
# Specify in cyrus.conf:
#   lmtp    cmd="lmtpd -a" listen="localhost:lmtp" proto=tcp4
#
# Specify in main.cf one or more of the following:
#  mailbox_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#  virtual_transport = lmtp:inet:localhost
#
# ====================================================================
#
# Cyrus 2.1.5 (Amos Gouaux)
# Also specify in main.cf: cyrus_destination_recipient_limit=1
#
#cyrus     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -r ${sender} -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
# Old example of delivery via Cyrus.
#
#old-cyrus unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
#  flags=R user=cyrus argv=/cyrus/bin/deliver -e -m ${extension} ${user}
#
# ====================================================================
#
# See the Postfix UUCP_README file for configuration details.
#
uucp      unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fqhu user=uucp argv=uux -r -n -z -a$sender - $nexthop!rmail ($recipient)
#
# Other external delivery methods.
#
ifmail    unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=F user=ftn argv=/usr/lib/ifmail/ifmail -r $nexthop ($recipient)
bsmtp     unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=Fq. user=bsmtp argv=/usr/lib/bsmtp/bsmtp -t$nexthop -f$sender $recipient
scalemail-backend unix    -    n    n    -    2    pipe
  flags=R user=scalemail argv=/usr/lib/scalemail/bin/scalemail-store ${nexthop} ${user} ${extension}
mailman   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=FR user=list argv=/usr/lib/mailman/bin/postfix-to-mailman.py
  ${nexthop} ${user}

dovecot   unix  -       n       n       -       -       pipe
  flags=DRhu user=vmail:vmail argv=/usr/lib/dovecot/deliver -d ${recipient}
```
und hier ist meine dovecot.conf


```
protocols = imap imaps pop3 pop3s

log_timestamp = "%Y-%m-%d %H:%M:%S "

ssl_cert_file = /etc/postfix/sslcert/mailserver.crt
ssl_key_file = /etc/postfix/sslcert/mailserver.key

protocol pop3 {
  pop3_uidl_format = %08Xu%08Xv
}

protocol lda {
  postmaster_address = [EMAIL="noreply@graphics4everyone.de"]noreply@graphics4everyone.de[/EMAIL]
  auth_socket_path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-master
}

auth default {
  mechanisms = plain login

  passdb sql {
    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-mysql.conf
  }

  userdb sql {
    # Path for SQL configuration file, see /etc/dovecot/dovecot-sql.conf for example
    args = /etc/dovecot/dovecot-mysql.conf
  }

  user = root

  socket listen {
    master {
      path = /var/run/dovecot/auth-master
      mode = 0600
      user = vmail
    }
    client {
      path = /var/spool/postfix/private/auth_dovecot
      mode = 0660
      user = postfix
      group = postfix
    }
  }
}
```


----------



## Feanta (5. Juli 2013)

Gibt es wirklich keinen der mir helfen kann, ist das Problem so strange oder was ist los Oo


----------



## nowayback (5. Juli 2013)

hi,

ich versteh dein Problem leider nicht. Es geht, aber es geht nicht? Bitte Details und Fehlermeldungen dazu posten.

Desweiteren hast du dich nicht an die Anleitung gehalten, denn sonst würde

```
myhostname = host.de
```
 anders aussehen (z.b. myhostname = server1.host.de) Evtl. löst das auch schon dein Problem, wenn es die E-Mail Domain ist, auf der der Empfang nicht geht.

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Feanta (5. Juli 2013)

Ich habe folgendes vor ich habe eine Server mit 2 Domains einmal example@defaultdomain.de, example@domain1.de, example@domain2.de.

Die example@defaultdomain.de funktioniert tadelos, kann auch via Postfixadmin Virtuelle mailboxen erstellen und ganz normal verwenden.

Bei Domain1 und bei Domain2 kann ich nur intern senden und empfangen bzw nur extern versenden aber nichts empfangen, da erhalte ich die Meldung *<info@beispiel.de>: unknown user: "info" *in meinen anderen logs wie error oder warn steht nix.

Hier die restlichen Configs

mysql_sender_login_maps


```
hosts = localhost
user = postfix
password = secret
dbname = postfixdb
query = SELECT username AS allowedUser FROM mailbox WHERE username="%s" AND active = 1 UNION SELECT goto FROM alias WHERE address="%s" AND active = 1
```
mysql_virtual_alias_maps


```
hosts = localhost
user = postfix
password = secret
dbname = postfixdb
query = SELECT goto FROM alias WHERE address='%s' AND active = '1'
```
mysql_virtual_domains_maps


```
hosts = localhost
user = postfix
password = secret
dbname = postfixdb
query = SELECT domain FROM domain WHERE domain='%s' AND active = '1'
```
mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps


```
hosts = localhost
user = postfix
password = secret
dbname = postfixdb
query = SELECT maildir FROM mailbox WHERE username='%s' AND active = '1'
```
Wenn ich intern eine Email versende kommt folgende Meldung:


```
Jul  5 20:07:25 81-7-13-63 dovecot: lda(info@domain1.de):
 msgid=<51D70B93.1000409@defaultdomain.de>: saved mail to INBOX
Jul  5 20:07:25 81-7-13-63 postfix/pipe[6456]: 5E749338C390: to=<info@domain1.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.26, delays=0.14/0/0/0.12, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via dovecot service)
Jul  5 20:07:25 81-7-13-63 postfix/qmgr[5822]: 5E749338C390: removed
Jul  5 20:07:25 81-7-13-63 dovecot: imap-login: Login: user=<test@defaultdomain.de>, method=PLAIN, rip=178.201.89.66, lip=81.7.13.63, mpid=6462, TLS, session=<j+UvkcfgHACyyVlC>
```
domain1 an extern


```
Jul  5 20:12:37 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtpd[6487]: connect from ip-178-201-89-66.unitymediagroup.de[178.201.89.66]
Jul  5 20:12:37 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtpd[6487]: Anonymous TLS connection established from ip-178-201-89-66.unitymediagroup.de[178.201.89.66]: TLSv1 with cipher ECDHE-RSA-AES256-SHA (256/256 bits)
Jul  5 20:12:37 81-7-13-63 dovecot: auth-worker(6492): mysql(localhost): Connected to database postfixdb
Jul  5 20:12:37 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtpd[6487]: E42B3338C390: client=ip-178-201-89-66.unitymediagroup.de[178.201.89.66], sasl_method=PLAIN, sasl_username=info@domain.de
Jul  5 20:12:37 81-7-13-63 postfix/cleanup[6496]: E42B3338C390: message-id=<51D70CCC.40403@domain1.de>
Jul  5 20:12:38 81-7-13-63 postfix/qmgr[5822]: E42B3338C390: from=<info@domain1.de>, size=750, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul  5 20:12:38 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtpd[6487]: disconnect from ip-178-201-89-66.unitymediagroup.de[178.201.89.66]
Jul  5 20:12:38 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtp[6497]: E42B3338C390: to=<test@gmx.de>, relay=mx01.gmx.net[213.165.67.97]:25, delay=0.42, delays=0.17/0.01/0.08/0.16, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 Requeste$
Jul  5 20:12:38 81-7-13-63 postfix/qmgr[5822]: E42B3338C390: removed
```
von extern zur domain1


```
5.1.1 <info@domain1.de>: Recipient address rejected: User unknown in virtual alias table


--- The header of the original message is following. ---

Received: from 3capp-gmx-bs18.server.lan ([172.19.170.70]) by
mrigmx.server.lan (mrigmx002) with ESMTP (Nemesis) id
0MGlZv-1UzLQ53QOH-00DVI2 for <info@domain1.de>; Fri, 05 Jul 2013 20:15:40
+0200
Received: from [178.201.89.66] by 3capp-gmx-bs18.server.lan with HTTP; Fri
Jul 05 20:15:40 CEST 2013
MIME-Version: 1.0
Message-ID: <trinity-957a24c3-55ea-4328-a581-012b1a75ab8b-1373048140697@3capp-gmx-bs18>
From: "test" <test@gmx.de>
To: info <info@domain1.de>
Subject: Aw: asd
Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8
Date: Fri, 5 Jul 2013 20:15:40 +0200 (CEST)
Importance: normal
Sensitivity: Normal
In-Reply-To: <51D70CCC.40403@domain1.de>
References: <51D70CCC.40403@domain1.de>
X-UI-Message-Type: mail
X-Priority: 3
X-Provags-ID: V03:K0:xlVzFGCmWUqktZNWFM+/KDpq+dpfnV6Zx+a+QoOMS7p
FGcHjYD5uBuWcJpvu5nrecKXUFqycejNjYqPVSA7jO7Ayky+5j
GqYKaA5q6kEYzngCH50aXpF7ddSgZhRNFvM8zxAF1G+SxuVpWq
T0OlDn+N0AJzQTC7bPJNiVCMCcIPnNx1M8rg87CMGbq0a4+5kq
jtqMsvQoskT7x6N0dNCpCEVYTTNoFWRYr8/2/44aEhqodqdhwm
Z4+ab4WBjCy7Iwcmd3Shj8kMNqMnvRePRKuh70s45WQeWnXRSL NxgDV4=
```
und von extern auf Hauptdomain


```
Jul  5 20:17:20 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtpd[6507]: connect from mout.gmx.net[212.227.15.15]
Jul  5 20:17:20 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtpd[6507]: C2233338C390: client=mout.gmx.net[212.227.15.15]
Jul  5 20:17:20 81-7-13-63 postfix/cleanup[6516]: C2233338C390: message-id=<trinity-393c8760-bce8-4bf7-8405-27465bbed40c-1373048313272@3capp-gmx-bs18>
Jul  5 20:17:20 81-7-13-63 postfix/qmgr[5822]: C2233338C390: from=<testn@gmx.de>, size=2075, nrcpt=1 (queue active)
Jul  5 20:17:20 81-7-13-63 postfix/smtpd[6507]: disconnect from mout.gmx.net[212.227.15.15]
Jul  5 20:17:21 81-7-13-63 dovecot: lda(test@hauptdomain.de): msgid=<trinity-393c8760-bce8-4bf7-8405-27465bbed40c-1373048313272@3capp-gmx-bs18>: saved mail to INBOX
Jul  5 20:17:21 81-7-13-63 postfix/pipe[6521]: C2233338C390: to=<test@hauptdomain.de>, relay=dovecot, delay=0.23, delays=0.09/0.01/0/0.13, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (delivered via doveco$
Jul  5 20:17:21 81-7-13-63 postfix/qmgr[5822]: C2233338C390: removed
```


----------



## nowayback (5. Juli 2013)

Hi,

du verwendest also kein ispconfig? 

Hast du die MX Einträge für domain1.de und domain2.de gesetzt und zeigen die auf die Server-IP?

Was kommt wenn du von extern eine Mail an domain1.de und/oder domain2.de schickst für ne Antwort und was sagen deine Serverlogs zu der Zeit?

Hinweis:
mysql_virtual_mailbox_maps <--- in dem Block in deinem Post steht noch was drin was du zensieren solltest


----------



## Feanta (5. Juli 2013)

Jo danke für den Hinweis obwohl das Passwort schon wieder veraltet war ^^

Ich habe soeben mal nachgesehen, die defaultdomain hat mx.defaultdomain.de nun. Die anderen haben den selben mx da sie nur domains sind die auf den Server verweisen.

Meine Serverlogs sagen nix, die kommt noch nit mal soweit scheinbar.

Verwende Postfix, Postfixadmin und Dovecot


----------

